# 2nd Bike Forum Members Bike Show



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Back by popular demand, we will be having our 2nd online bike show. for all who want to enter it, 

just submit the following:
Owner: use your screen name
Bike's Name: 
Club Affiliation:
Class:
Category:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

well this is more motovation to finish...


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i wanna be a judge


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Mar 31 2005, 02:17 PM
> *i wanna be a judge
> [snapback]2934674[/snapback]​*


that's cool with me as long as others agree.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

New Categories:

People's Choice Award
Best of Show
Most Club Members
Best Display
Best Paint
Best Theme Bike


can anyone think of anything else?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 31 2005, 01:24 PM
> *that's cool with me as long as others agree.
> [snapback]2934707[/snapback]​*


obviously noone else will


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

why not?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i'm ali, ofcourse noone will want me as judge.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm down, also cool with ali judging


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sorry boys i am sitting out this one


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Mar 31 2005, 02:53 PM
> *I'm down, also cool with ali judging
> [snapback]2934790[/snapback]​*


i agree


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

what are the bike catogories


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

we ae gonna use the LRM bike rules, so everything from street to radical, 16 inch to 26, bikes, trikes


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

i think this is a great idea, ali as a judge thats kool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im cool with ali judging.  I guess I will be the first entry. 

Bike's Name: n/a
Club Affiliation:Socios b.c.
Class:20" 
Category: Full custom trike


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

none of my bikes are show worthy. u should have a hooptie class.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Clown Confution... Semi Class Bike... SocioS B.C
[attachmentid=137213]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here mines...
20 inch street
"got jeans"
houston styles cc.

[attachmentid=137216]


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

can we enter Frames that r not painted or finished :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

no sorry.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> *can we enter Frames that r not painted or finished*


i like that idea.....the unfinished class


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

im cool with ali as a judge and when does judgeing start


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

well am going to try

chiquito1228
Semi Custom


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

street trike no club afilliation


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Im in this time . Please take a look , I don't know what class Im in though .


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i think that's a good idea, 
under construction class


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not the clearest pic but oh well
Mild Class
20 inch
Magic Valley Bike Club


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Mar 31 2005, 09:28 PM
> *i like that idea.....the unfinished class
> [snapback]2936459[/snapback]​*


cool ill need to be new pics of my frame on how it looks now and what im gonna be doin to it :cheesy:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

under construction class ? just incase i dont finish it in time


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

well i dunno haha.... whens the dead line for the entries?

the later the better but it doesnt really matter to me


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

oh haha nope....i didnt want my lowrider bike tires for my other bike im workin on...so i got 4 ...thats all the parts just sitting in my room lol...i didnt really set it up for the picture


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2005, 09:54 PM
> *I see 4 tires but two rims. Trike or two wheeler?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2937008[/snapback]​*


he's trying to get points for accessories


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

anyone else gonna enter?


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

can u enter 2 bikes


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yes its free


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

my under construction enter
Owner: sergio187
Bike's Name:none 
Club Affiliation:none
Class:20"
Category:Under construction


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: looks good i still have to get pics of my frame i have a pic that i drew of what my frame is gonna look like it will be Full Custom when im done wit it uffin: all i have to do is get tha peaces welded on and bondo tha rest of tha frame while im waitin to find someone wit a welder around here i went ahead and started to sand tha front tank some more uffin: heres tha pic that i drew hope yall like :biggrin:

[attachmentid=137622]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cheater


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Ill enter this time. but my new steering wheel isnt on the bike yet,  
The only pic i have right now. I need to get some outside shots.


Owner: Flashlight_Deville
Bike's Name: Flashlight
Club Affiliation: UnitedRidaz C.C.
Class: 20'
Category: Mild Custom


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 1 2005, 01:53 PM
> *cheater
> [snapback]2939757[/snapback]​*


who :dunno: uffin:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Owner: Ryan
Bike's Name: Santa Cruz
Club Affiliation: None
Class: Mild custom 26"
Category: 26" Mild











Im Getting out of the UC class because i got er all together yesterday, well, minus fenders but whatever.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its a mild custom 26 inc


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

please can everyone who wants to enter fill this out and post 1 pic of your bike. thanks.

Owner: use your screen name
Bike's Name: 
Club Affiliation:
Class:
Category:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Owner: Windex
Bike's Name: Beat of the Street 
Club Affiliation: None
Class: 20"
Category: Trike (Street Class)


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

no glass cleaner allowed


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

haha took me so long to get that...i looked everywhere for a glass cleaner bottle in a pic


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Im suprised, i havent even used windex to clean my mirrors yet


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Apr 1 2005, 03:20 PM
> *haha took me so long to get that...i looked everywhere for a glass cleaner bottle in a pic
> [snapback]2940871[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

Owner: low83cutty
Bike's Name: Red Rose
Club Affiliation: None
Class: 20
Category: Trike Street


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

Owner: ozlowrider
Bike's Name: none
Club Affiliation: Sidewalk Kreations
Class: 20
Category: Street


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

im going to enter all 3 of my frames in the under construction class but i need to get better pics


----------



## fuzzyloridn (Feb 20, 2005)

owner: fuzzyloridn
bike's name:none 
club: Sidewalk Kreations B.C
class:20"
category:street custom


----------



## fran_lowboy (Aug 5, 2004)

heres mine
Name: n/a
Club affiiation:n/a
Class:20"
Category: i dint know


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

owner:auslowridn
Name: n/a
Club affiiation:Sidewalk Kreations B.C
Class:20"
Category:Street


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Is there a chopper class?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, include choppers also


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WickedDragon 68
Club Affil: FinestKreations Bike Club Exclusive
Category Full Custom


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

damn i love that bike :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

any more entries? by the way, when and who is gonna be doing the judging? i know ali is one, who are the others?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Owner: Woody
Bike's Name: Backbone
Club Affiliation: None
Class: 20"
Category: Chopper


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Owner: Woody
Bike's Name: VOC I
Club Affiliation: None
Class: 16"
Category: Chopper


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Owner: TonyO
Bike's Name: Tombstone
Club Affiliation:Finest Kreations B.C.
Class:16"
Category: Radical

Aw hell no I Can't let WickedDragon be the only FK member up in hur. Where's Taco at ? :dunno: Damn 

BigTex where you at mayne? C'mon man throw up your ride , not like no one up in hur has seen it though.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

heres mine
Name: Twisted Pearlz
Club: Contagious 509
Class: 20in
Catergory: ?


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 2 2005, 09:35 PM
> *any more entries?  by the way, when and who is gonna be doing the judging?  i know ali is one, who are the others?
> [snapback]2945470[/snapback]​*


ill judge as long as i can still enter my frames


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Apr 3 2005, 07:30 PM
> *ill judge as long as i can still enter my frames
> [snapback]2948402[/snapback]​*


than you just can't judge on the "unfinished" class


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

is there a place where i can upload my pics they are to big for here i have them on imagestation but it wont let me hotlink


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

Owner: omaharidah
Bike's Name: N/A
Club Affiliation: None
Class: Semi
Category: Under Construction


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

owner: omaharidah
bikes name: N/A
Club Affiliation: None
class: chopper
category: under construction


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just resize them with paint


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

I guess it cant hurt to enter this

owner: Brandi Jae Aguon (my girl)
bikes name: Oki-Charm
Club Affiliation: Finest Kreations Bike Club
class: 20in
category: Street (maybe mild, i dunno)

Please take your time to look, If you want more detailed pics, let me know.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks street to me


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

whens the deadline, ima need atleast a nother day and a half to get my trailor and pump all painted and re assembled


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

According to LRM the seat makes it mild


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Apr 4 2005, 05:12 AM
> *According to LRM the seat makes it mild
> [snapback]2948866[/snapback]​*


I didn't think a custom seat could bump a bike up from street to mild but its always a thin line between classes like that.

I was lookin more at the frame, if that top bar has been cut at all where it ends in the back that might bump it to mild but if that's a totally original frame from something I would enter it as street custom.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Apr 3 2005, 05:08 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats no semi thats a mild.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

Here is one. not great pic though.........

Wolverine
Radical


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

Closer pic


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

Trying to find original frame................if i do i will post.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's somewhere in the bike forums, i'll see if i can get one


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey big tex, is this the original?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

yeah that is it..........but i think i have a pic of it with parts........


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

now that i couldn't find, i don't think i've ever seen it either


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 4 2005, 01:07 AM
> *I didn't think a custom seat could bump a bike up from street to mild but its always a thin line between classes like that.
> 
> I was lookin more at the frame, if that top bar has been cut at all where it ends in the back that might bump it to mild but if that's a totally original frame from something I would enter it as street custom.
> [snapback]2950057[/snapback]​*


Ya that top bar has been modified. In miami they made me mild because of the seat i had. I remember Mike Linville or his dad telling me sometimes twisted toy was semi cause of the seat. The rule book says a custom seat is a major mod and a mild custom has one body modification or less.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

THIS BIKE WAS BUILT WITH MY SIX YEAR OLD SON, HE WAS FOUR WHEN IT WAS BUILT.

OWNER: COLLIN
CLUB: N/A
NAME: WILD CHILD
CLASS: TRIKE


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Apr 4 2005, 11:25 AM
> *thats no semi thats a mild.
> [snapback]2951037[/snapback]​*


there is tank and rake unless mild is 1-2 mods


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 4 2005, 01:33 PM
> *THIS BIKE WAS BUILT WITH MY SIX YEAR OLD SON, HE WAS FOUR WHEN IT WAS BUILT.
> 
> OWNER: COLLIN
> ...



this would be special interest catagory i think


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

judge ali is right, special category for that "Wild Child"


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 4 2005, 08:00 PM
> *judge ali is right, special category for that "Wild Child"
> [snapback]2953479[/snapback]​*


looks like a 12in trike to me


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

dont' argue with the judge or you'll be disqualified, you and your girl's bike































just kidding man


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

I dunno, could be wrong

either way, it has almost horizontal rake, that's pretty kool


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

Cierra Careaga
GROUPE ARIZONA
20" Full Custom
"Lots a Love"
Care Bear Bike[attachmentid=140297][attachmentid=140301]


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Apr 4 2005, 07:38 PM
> *I dunno, could be wrong
> 
> either way, it has almost horizontal rake, that's pretty kool
> [snapback]2953713[/snapback]​*


the frame is also upside down


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Apr 5 2005, 01:55 PM
> *Cierra Careaga
> GROUPE ARIZONA
> 20" Full Custom
> ...


YAY the care bears bike!!!

TonyO is gonna be happy.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

well...i might ...just might get in on this compition at the end of april....


gotta start looking for a painter ...for both bikes  hint hint


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

here is my red bike finnly got some pics outside fun rideing this thing

Owner: sergio187
Bike's Name: none 
Club Affiliation: none
Class: 20"
Category: Street


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 4 2005, 10:34 AM
> *Trying to find original frame................if i do i will post.
> [snapback]2951385[/snapback]​*


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Apr 5 2005, 08:06 PM
> *
> [snapback]2958889[/snapback]​*


That aint the original frame thats W2.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

owner ken 
bikes name slick black 
club wicked individuals 
class street


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Apr 5 2005, 11:12 PM
> *YAY the care bears bike!!!
> 
> TonyO is gonna be happy.
> [snapback]2957343[/snapback]​*



Actually I AM happy to see this dude post up in here. I've been rackin my brain tryin to think of who he was up in here 

I met him at the show when we were BOTH picking up our sweepstakes trophies in PHX and been wanting to talk to him about maybe hookin up with FK if he's interested.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I guess it took me to post this pic up.

Damn you know you got too many pictures of lowrider bikes when the owner of the bike can't even find one to post up :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's another


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

OWNER: BRANDON (B-BOY) WHITTAKER
BIKE NAME: DEEP FREEZE
CLASS: 20 INCH STREET
CLUB:N/A


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

baby blue fading to metallic dar blue from top of bars to bottom, all chrome twist, 
lil red wagon painted to match, 1 pump 1 bat setup


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Holy shit i love that little radio flayer with the continental kit :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice street custom b-boy


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 7 2005, 06:11 AM
> *nice street custom b-boy
> [snapback]2966606[/snapback]​*


thanx mayne :biggrin:


----------



## delinquent cycles 4 u (Apr 7, 2005)

[attachmentid=142883][attachmentid=142884]owner: AJ. Duran

name: HELL'S BELLE'

club: UCE

bike: 26"


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

looks more like a chopper :cheesy:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Apr 8 2005, 02:39 PM
> *looks more like a chopper :cheesy:
> [snapback]2973726[/snapback]​*


26'' chopper :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by delinquent cycles 4 u_@Apr 8 2005, 03:09 PM
> *[attachmentid=142883][attachmentid=142884]owner: AJ. Duran
> 
> name: HELL'S BELLE'
> ...


not bad for being your first post, welcome to LIL :biggrin:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by delinquent cycles 4 u_@Apr 8 2005, 02:09 PM
> *[attachmentid=142883][attachmentid=142884]owner: AJ. Duran
> 
> name: HELL'S BELLE'
> ...



yea man i saw this bike in protland, UCE was all over it goin dam that bike is amazing


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 8 2005, 02:44 PM
> *not bad for being your first post, welcome to LIL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2973759[/snapback]​*


he must be the brother of that other guy


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

here is my unfinished class :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by delinquent cycles 4 u_@Apr 8 2005, 01:09 PM
> *[attachmentid=142883][attachmentid=142884]owner: AJ. Duran
> 
> name: HELL'S BELLE'
> ...


What up A.J. What happened to your other account? Are you going to be in Salinas or San B. ?


----------



## delinquent cycles 4 u (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2005, 05:35 PM
> *What up A.J. What happened to your other account? Are you going to be in Salinas or San B. ?
> [snapback]2974089[/snapback]​*




not much raul. i was supposed to go to s.b. but i have my kids from washington with me until sunday, so i might make it to salinas in time. as for my other account, i lost that info when my computer went down.


----------



## delinquent cycles 4 u (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 8 2005, 03:44 PM
> *not bad for being your first post, welcome to LIL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2973759[/snapback]​*



thanks for the props noe


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by delinquent cycles 4 u_@Apr 8 2005, 05:05 PM
> *not much raul. i was supposed to go to s.b. but i have my kids from washington with me until sunday, so i might make it to salinas in time. as for my other account, i lost that info when my computer went down.
> [snapback]2974478[/snapback]​*


 :0 Thats right, I forgot about that.


----------



## delinquent cycles 4 u (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 8 2005, 03:41 PM
> *26'' chopper :uh:
> [snapback]2973745[/snapback]​*



don't be sad cause it's a 26", at least i can ride mine! :biggrin:


----------



## delinquent cycles 4 u (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Apr 8 2005, 03:47 PM
> *yea man i saw this bike in protland, UCE was all over it goin dam that bike is amazing
> [snapback]2973763[/snapback]​*


what up b boy--i'll see you out there again this year


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@Apr 8 2005, 04:02 PM
> *he must be the brother of that other guy
> [snapback]2973821[/snapback]​*


i think he's "just2dvs" brother


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by delinquent cycles 4 u_@Apr 9 2005, 04:11 AM
> *don't be sad cause it's a 26", at least i can ride mine! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2974494[/snapback]​*


Hey man I love how you display that bike. Just like OCC or something. For realz don't ever change that display or you'll ruin the whole chopper look. I mean its a nice clean simple display not overdone and that's what a bike like this needs ya know? I mean you don't put a bike like this on a turntable beacuse just look at it. Its a wonderful bike the way it is and IMO no chopper bike will look good on a turntable, its just not their thing. Put it on the floor with some small walls and mirrors like that and it looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by delinquent cycles 4 u_@Apr 8 2005, 06:13 PM
> *what up b boy--i'll see you out there again this year
> [snapback]2974502[/snapback]​*



naw man i wish, since they moved the date to august, ima miss it, i leave for wyotech at the end of june  :angry:


----------



## delinquent cycles 4 u (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 8 2005, 10:02 PM
> *Hey man I love how you display that bike.  Just like OCC or something.  For realz don't ever change that display or you'll ruin the whole chopper look.  I mean its a nice clean simple display not overdone and that's what a bike like this needs ya know?  I mean you don't put a bike like this on a turntable beacuse just look at it.  Its a wonderful bike the way it is and IMO no chopper bike will look good on a turntable, its just not their thing.  Put it on the floor with some small walls and mirrors like that and it looks awesome :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2975050[/snapback]​*



thanks tony. it might change for a couple of shows out here this summer.


----------



## delinquent cycles 4 u (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Apr 8 2005, 10:41 PM
> *naw man i wish, since they moved the date to august, ima miss it, i leave for wyotech at the end of june   :angry:
> [snapback]2975169[/snapback]​*


thats too bad. thanks for the positive post on the bike.


----------



## delinquent cycles 4 u (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 8 2005, 07:30 PM
> *i think he's "just2dvs" brother
> [snapback]2974583[/snapback]​*


yeah i am just2dvs' older brother.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

he had mentioned his brother's bike being on the cover of LRB, that's how i knew, nice bike by the way


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

so is it till the end of augest?....im workin on my bike right now..the bondos drying....i just hvae to perfect it now ....so whats the final date? if u dont have one how does may1st sound?


----------



## delinquent cycles 4 u (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 9 2005, 08:32 AM
> *he had mentioned his brother's bike being on the cover of LRB, that's how i knew, nice bike by the way
> [snapback]2975927[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: thanks noe


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

I like tha girl thats on ur bike here uffin:

[attachmentid=143530]


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 9 2005, 05:05 PM
> *I like tha girl thats on ur bike here uffin:
> 
> [attachmentid=143530]
> [snapback]2977191[/snapback]​*


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahaha


----------



## delinquent cycles 4 u (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 9 2005, 06:05 PM
> *I like tha girl thats on ur bike here uffin:
> 
> [attachmentid=143530]
> [snapback]2977191[/snapback]​*



yeah she had the biggest milk sacks at the show! all real too! she was only 18 but she said she had a man. and my girl was with me so i had to behave! :biggrin:


----------



## delinquent cycles 4 u (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 9 2005, 06:05 PM
> *I like tha girl thats on ur bike here uffin:
> 
> [attachmentid=143530]
> [snapback]2977191[/snapback]​*



yeah she had the biggest milk sacks at the show! all real too! she was only 18 but she said she had a man. and my girl was with me so i had to behave! :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: she looks fuckin good :biggrin: u can always look past her man and talk ur girl into doin a *cough*three*cough*some*cough* uffin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

if those are all naturals she used to be fat


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

when does this thing start


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

same thing i'm wondering, someone needs to sort out the pictures like i beam did last time


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

I can do that....


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

id like to but I got some shit to do all month, sorry guys


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bike's Name: n/a
Club Affiliation:Socios b.c.
Class:20" 
Category: Full custom trike









Bikes name: clown confusion
Club: Socios B.c
Class: 20"
Category : semi










Bikes name: got jeans
Club: Houston Styles
Class:20"
Category: street










Bikes name:Chiquito1228
Class: 20"
Category:semi










Bike name:Red rose
Class:20"
Category: Street trike










Name: Twism
Club: Royal Ridaz
Class:20"
Category : Semi


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Name: Noe from texas
Club: Magic Valley
Class: 20"
Category:Mild










Owner: sergio187
Bike's Name:none 
Club Affiliation:none
Class:20"
Category:Under construction 










Owner: Flashlight_Deville
Bike's Name: Flashlight
Club Affiliation: UnitedRidaz C.C.
Class: 20'
Category: Mild Custom










Owner: Ryan
Bike's Name: Santa Cruz
Club Affiliation: None
Class: Mild custom 26"
Category: 26" Mild


















Owner: Windex
Bike's Name: Beat of the Street 
Club Affiliation: None
Class: 20"
Category: Trike (Street Class) 









Owner: ozlowrider
Bike's Name: none
Club Affiliation: Sidewalk Kreations
Class: 20
Category: Street









owner: fuzzyloridn
bike's name:none 
club: Sidewalk Kreations B.C
class:20"
category:street custom










Theres a few of them i have to go out, i can do the rest later.


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Oh and i had to fill out a few feilds just tell me if ive got them wrong.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good job bboy


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

damn theres lots to go... ill get on it


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

may 1st sound good? :biggrin:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 12 2005, 07:58 PM
> *good job bboy
> [snapback]2991824[/snapback]​*


oh thanks man  ...................what did i do lol?


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Name: n/a
Club affiiation:n/a
Class:20"
Category: Help?










Name: n/a
Club affiiation:Sidewalk Kreations B.C
Class:20"
Category:Street 










WickedDragon 68
Club Affil: FinestKreations Bike Club Exclusive
Category Full Custom










Owner: Woody
Bike's Name: Backbone
Club Affiliation: None
Class: 20"
Category: Chopper










Owner: Woody
Bike's Name: VOC I
Club Affiliation: None
Class: 16"
Category: Chopper









Owner: TonyO
Bike's Name: Tombstone
Club Affiliation:Finest Kreations B.C.
Class:16"
Category: Radical


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

tears does this mean that my drawin i did isnt goin to be in tha show :tears: 

why dont yall like my drawings :biggrin:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Name: Twisted Pearlz
Club: Contagious 509
Class: 20in
Catergory: I think this is mild...










owner: Brandi Jae Aguon (my girl)
bikes name: Oki-Charm
Club Affiliation: Finest Kreations Bike Club
class: 20in
category: Street (maybe mild, i dunno)










club:?
Owner: bigtex
Bike: Wovlerine
class:20"
Category:Radical

OWNER: COLLIN
CLUB: N/A
NAME: WILD CHILD
CLASS: 12"
Category: Trike










Cierra Careaga
GROUPE ARIZONA
20" Full Custom
"Lots a Love"










Owner: sergio187
Bike's Name: none 
Club Affiliation: none
Class: 20"
Category: Street 










owner ken 
bikes name slick black 
club wicked individuals 
class street 










Owner: bboy
Bike:deep freeze
Club: none
Class:20"
Category:street










owner: AJ. Duran
name: HELL'S BELLE'
club: UCE
bike: 26" 










Owner:carlso jimenez
Bike:?
Class:20"
category: unfinished


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm gonna get a better pic of my bike, that one's too dark, i'll post it up later


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

can I still enter? 'mkay - I try. 

owner: Sebastian Anger
bikes name: EazyOrange
club affiliation: LowStylez B.C., Germany
class: 20"
category: mild (?)

pics:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Apr 12 2005, 09:27 PM
> *oh thanks man  ...................what did i do lol?
> [snapback]2991973[/snapback]​*


oops, i meant babybikeboi


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

o dam asco, didnt you break that bike hoppin, not too long ago? thats one of my fav bikes on here


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Apr 13 2005, 04:59 PM
> *o dam asco, didnt you break that bike hoppin, not too long ago?  thats one of my fav bikes on here
> [snapback]2994566[/snapback]​*


naaw man - the bike is fine. Runnin 144s right now but it's all good. Don't have good pics of it on 144s but that's okay.  .............. and: THANKS!  :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

heres a new one
[attachmentid=147253]


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

asco are those pics with the new paint after you moved or from before??


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

owner: chamuco61
bike name: carnEvil of lost souls
club affiliation: ShotCallerS
class: 20"
catagory: mild



closeup of murals on tank. bike is kandy red, kandy tangerine and aztec gold


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

owner: chamuco61
bike name: Supah Freak!
club affiliation: ShotCallerS
class: 26"
catagory: trike street..


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=149597]HERES MY BIKE:

EL GREEN-GO
SANTANA B.C

CATE.TRIKE STREET/ORIGINAL


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by omaharidah_@Apr 15 2005, 03:14 AM
> *asco are those pics with the new paint after you moved or from before??
> [snapback]3002222[/snapback]​*


after movin ...


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 17 2005, 04:53 AM
> *owner: chamuco61
> bike name: carnEvil of lost souls
> club affiliation: ShotCallerS
> ...



DAMN - that's clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

just wonderin.........how many categories well you guys judge?

can you name them......please?(if its not 2 much trouble)i guess....


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

no matter how many categories there are they will judge them all uffin:


----------



## 73rollin3 (Apr 18, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD!!!

THANKS MAN....


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

no problem uffin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

:uh: not gonna finish in time lol....i cracked the bondo on the back part...its an easy fix ....i droped my other frame on it! but heres my entry


Owner: Lowrider2NV
Bike's Name: Blue Bullet 
Club Affiliation: Streets Finest B.C.
Class:20"
Category: Street?


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

OWNER: WIMONE
BIKE NAME: LIL HEARTBREAKER
CLUB: LOW VINTAGE FAMILIA
CLASS: 20"
CATAGORY:MILD

THESE PICS ARE BEFORE VEGAS!!!!1


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

when is judging going to start


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

what do you think noe?


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

OWNER: JUDAS
BIKE NAME: MADE IN HELL
CLUB: LuxuriouS MontreaL B.C
CLASS: 20"
CATEGORY: CHOPPER


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by judas_@Apr 22 2005, 09:21 PM
> *OWNER: JUDAS
> BIKE NAME: MADE IN HELL
> CLUB: LuxuriouS MontreaL B.C
> ...


thats a bad ass chopper Judas :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LATE ENTRY....

OWNER: BigTex
CLUB: LEGIONS
CLASS: RADICAL


[attachmentid=154546]

[attachmentid=154547]


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

thats a bad ass bike Bigtex :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THANKS.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

Finaly some good pics of it! Looks alot better! love the mirrors....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I THINK IT LOOKS BETTER OUTDOORS THAN AT A SHOW.........THERE IS NO SUBSTITUE FOR SUNLIGHT.........AND IT WAS A BRIGHT DAY OUT.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE!!!!!  




> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 25 2005, 07:04 AM
> *I THINK IT LOOKS BETTER OUTDOORS THAN AT A SHOW.........THERE IS NO SUBSTITUE FOR SUNLIGHT.........AND IT WAS A BRIGHT DAY OUT.
> [snapback]3048142[/snapback]​*


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Can i update my pics? i got some new pics now that my bike is finished. I just showed it at LRM show and got some good pics of it. Thanks.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Is it to late? if not I'll enter with old pic of my bike. (More changes for DALLAS!!)


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE BIKE HOMIE!




> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 25 2005, 07:57 AM
> *Is it to late? if not I'll enter with old pic of my bike. (More changes for DALLAS!!)
> [snapback]3048460[/snapback]​*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

He Big Tex, i really like that pic of wolverine, looks a lot different withou the display and lights


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 25 2005, 02:58 PM
> *He Big Tex, i really like that pic of wolverine, looks a lot different withou the display and lights
> [snapback]3049218[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: 
I AGREE, ACTUALLY LIKE THE RIMS BETTER OUTSIDE, THE INDOORS GIVE THEM NO JUSTICE.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey wimone, i think you just knocked me out of the competition. :twak:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 25 2005, 03:34 PM
> *hey wimone, i think you just knocked me out of the competition. :twak:
> [snapback]3049388[/snapback]​*


HEY BRO I'LL STAND DOWN, I LIKE TO SEE EVERYONE HAPPY!!! 
I JUST TOOK FIRST AGAIN IN FRESNO YESTERDAY!!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YEAH THE REAL SUNLIGHT CAN'T BE DUPLICATED INDOORS.

THE RIMS DO LOOK BETTER OUTDOORS. I GUESS INDOORS THE LIGHT SHINE TOO MUCH ON THEM AND THERE IS TOO MUCH OF A GLARE.

THIS IS THE FIRST GOOD PICTURE OF THE RIMS THAT WE HAVE TAKEN. THEY ARE HAND MADE FROM SCRATCH.

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 25 2005, 03:54 PM
> *YEAH THE REAL SUNLIGHT CAN'T BE DUPLICATED INDOORS.
> 
> THE RIMS DO LOOK BETTER OUTDOORS.  I GUESS INDOORS THE LIGHT SHINE TOO MUCH ON THEM AND THERE IS TOO MUCH OF A GLARE.
> ...


I'M NOT SURE IF WE MET IN VEGAS OR NOT, I KNOW WE WERE ON OPOSITE ENDS OF THE BUILDING.... BUT YEAH I STILL FEEL YOU BEAT THAT BUCKET OF A BIKE PROPHECY.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HONESTLY........LOOKING AT THE BIKE THIS PAST WEEK AND JUST PUTTING THINGS BACK TOGETHER...........WE GOT THE URGE TO GO AHEAD AND MOVES THINGS ALONG QUICK THIS YEAR TO TAKE A SHOT AT PROPHECY.

I GUESS THE ADRENALINE WAS PUMPING JUST THINKING OF HOW THE YEAR ENDED FOR US.

WHO KNOWS...........IT IS STILL EARLY...............

DON'T REMEMBER IF WE MET............BUT NO BIGGIE JUST COME UP AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF NEXT TIME.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 25 2005, 04:05 PM
> *HONESTLY........LOOKING AT THE BIKE THIS PAST WEEK AND JUST PUTTING THINGS BACK TOGETHER...........WE GOT THE URGE TO GO AHEAD AND MOVES THINGS ALONG QUICK THIS YEAR TO TAKE A SHOT AT PROPHECY.
> 
> I GUESS THE ADRENALINE WAS PUMPING JUST THINKING OF HOW THE YEAR ENDED FOR US.
> ...


THAT'S GOOD TO HEAR I JUST HOPE HE SHOWS UP TO DEFEND IT. I KNOW HANDS DOWN YOU GOT IT AND I'M PRETTY POSITIVE SO DOES EVERYONE ELSE.
AND DON'T TRIP IT'S COOL, I THINK WE DID TALK FOR A SEC BUT NOTHIN SERIOUS WELL CHOP IT UP NEXT YEAR!!!

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I THINK HE IS GOING TO DEFEND.

I JUST DON'T WANT IT TO BE EASY FOR HIM.......

LIKE I SAID IT IS STILL EARLY.............WHO KNOWS WHAT WILL HAPPEN.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 25 2005, 12:54 PM
> *HEY BRO I'LL STAND DOWN, I LIKE TO SEE EVERYONE HAPPY!!!
> I JUST TOOK FIRST AGAIN IN FRESNO YESTERDAY!!!!
> [snapback]3049508[/snapback]​*


naw, it's just an online friendly competition, don't worry about it


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 25 2005, 04:24 PM
> *naw, it's just an online friendly competition, don't worry about it
> [snapback]3049717[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Heres an updated pic of my bike :biggrin:

Info:

owner: Flashlight_Deville
bike name: Flashlight's Delight
club affiliation: UnitedRidaz
class: 20
catagory: Mild Custom


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I forgot to give my info.....

Name: Death Dealer

Class: Full

Car Club: Latin Cartel


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

2 days left...get ur entries in!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

who's judging this time?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

owner: Blake H.
bike name: B-Boy Special
club affiliation: UnitedRidaz
class: 20
catagory: street


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yo Noe or someone can ya email me with the results? I'm not gonna be on LIL when its over :tears:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

uh, yeah, if this e-show is ever judged i will


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

owner: TACO 
BIKE NAME: KANDY TEASE
CLUB:FINEST KREATIONS EXCLUSIVE
CLASS:MILD
SPECS: TRIPPLE CHORME AND GOLD PARTS, MIRROR ENGRAVED, KANDY MAGENTA AND BURPLE PAINT OVER SILVER BASE COAT, AND AIRBRUSHING ON BOTH SIDES. ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 











here is my ride FINEST KREATIONS EXCLUSIVE BIKE CLUB MILD CUSTOM

KANDY TEASE


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

ok im doing a topic for juding this...please dont post in it


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

[attachmentid=161045] IT'S BLURRY BUT IT GET'S THE POINT ACROSS...
FOR THE RECORD THH OG RIDER PICS ARE LAST YEAR, THOSE AREN'T THE PICS THAT NOT HOW IT LOOKED WHEN IT WENT TO VEGAS.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ya ta bueno wimone, ya ganaste, hahaha LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

so i'm guessing entry is over...want me to lock this topic?


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

umm i dunno....whats going on with the contest and whos judging....i made it all layed out so its all ready


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i think it would be good, lock it


----------

